# Union solidarity.



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea never mind the patients ........ or soaring health care cost......LOL they can easily be replaced....:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Yea never mind the patients ........ or soaring health care cost......LOL they can easily be replaced....:thumbsup:


I don't think it's unreasonable for them to fight for their ideal working conditions. At least they're working at all.

They're not indebted to the sick or weak.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Have you ever spent anytime in a Union Hospital..? Nothing like the worker running the henhouse.....Patient care....? LOL what a joke. My wife has 4-6 patients quite frequently...The nurses in question are just lazy....plain as that.. They want to be able to hang out and make the techs do all the work....Just like the one union hospital by me.....God forbid you call them on the nurse call........talk about attitude.....Sheesh..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you saying that all of the nurses union members at that hospital are lazy, and just want to hang out? What is the name of that hospital?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

It sadly doesn't end there. If your not Filipino you will get the **** end of the stick 90 percent of the time.....They call it the "Filipino Mafia".

What a joke. 38 bucks an hour, top notch health bennies and they walk out because they have to work a little......No sympathy here. let em walk.....Plenty looking for work....


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Why would you be "proud" that thousands of people quit there jobs? Kinda sad if you ask me


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

captkirk said:


> It sadly doesn't end there. If your not Filipino you will get the **** end of the stick 90 percent of the time.....They call it the "Filipino Mafia".
> 
> What a joke. 38 bucks an hour, top notch health bennies and they walk out because they have to work a little......No sympathy here. let em walk.....Plenty looking for work....



There may be plenty looking for work but not in this industry.


BTW... you never did name that hospital you were talking about.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

You guy's crack me up. It's really becoming too easy here. I need to find more worthy opponents. You all sound like a bunch of broken records. There lazy, be thankful, give their jobs away, blah, blah, blah,.

If theirs so many people beating the doors down for their jobs then why did the hospital have to pay $1600 and up for one days work for a replacement??

yeah the Unionized nurses are really making outrageous demands like here in Philly. I mean to demand a 12 hour shift and a break after 16 hours instead of 18 hours is really over the top who the hell do these people think they are???

Now get back to work and do what the Bosses say and like it







be thankful for your job peon. :notworthy:

http://labornotes.org/2010/05/philadelphia-hospital-workers-victorious-strike


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

captkirk said:


> If your not Filipino you will get the **** end of the stick 90 percent of the time.....They call it the "Filipino Mafia".
> ....


You can thank the folks who wanted to bust up the nurses in the first place for opening the doors wide to the filipinos. Looks like it didn't work out like they had hoped.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*Just goes to show....*

......Why they are in the business.


Quite sad actually.

Where is the 'solidarity' for the patience? After all aren't they their first concern?

Typically,from my personal experience (I have some with a handicapped/severely compromised child), people who go into that field are in it to care for people.

I say Fire them all. It worked for the air traffic controllers.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

leland said:


> ......Why they are in the business.
> 
> 
> Quite sad actually.
> ...



yep stamp out anyone who stands up for anything. We should all be grateful for anything that's rationed out to us

Really what do you care anyway if these people feel that they needed to walk off for a day to get a point across??

You must be the type of person who enjoys beating your dog.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> yep stamp out anyone who stands up for anything. We should all be grateful for anything that's rationed out to us
> 
> Really what do you care anyway if these people feel that they needed to walk off for a day to get a point across??
> 
> You must be the type of person who enjoys beating your dog.



 

You must be the type that puts your self first.

screw the implications,Regardless of the chosen profession.
I think it is one thing to walk off of a construction site,and quite another to walk out of hospital.

But that's just me. Thank God we can't- or don't send our sick and afflicted to China.

I still say fire them all.

(BTW- I love my dogs- They are sooooo cute !!)


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> yep stamp out anyone who stands up for anything. We should all be grateful for anything that's rationed out to us
> 
> Really what do you care anyway if these people feel that they needed to walk off for a day to get a point across??
> 
> You must be the type of person who enjoys beating your dog.



Oh ya- thanx for getting me started.

You Vote for the Democrats don't you.

Talk about rationing..........Ya can't have it BOTH ways ya know.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

leland said:


> Oh ya- thanx for getting me started.
> 
> You Vote for the Democrats don't you.
> 
> Talk about rationing..........Ya can't have it BOTH ways ya know.



This post makes ZERO sense.

And no I don't blindly vote. Actually I'm thinking about giving up on voting all together until there is some one who is actually worth voting for. 

Unlike you who will vote for your party no matter what puppet is marched out there.

Back to the topic at hand,

Replacements were hired for the day and the hospital claimed that patient care didn't suffer. I for one would like to have a well rested attentive nurse looking after me. Not a nurse who is ran ragged, carries out the bulk of the duties and is expected to work 14,16, and 18 hours plus in a day! That is more detrimental to a patient then any one day walk out could ever be.

What the hospitals are trying to do to the nurses is what's going on EVERYWHERE. Trying to dump a bigger work load on them and compensate them less at the same time.

My mother in law is a nurse and I have several nurses in my family, I know exactly how much crap is dumped on their plates, most of them are more competent then the doctors are.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

leland said:


> [/color]
> 
> You must be the type that puts your self first.
> 
> ...


Again you make no sense. Fire them all but don't send the sick to China, I thought we were in this utopia global economy that your type keep preaching about. I would imagine you would be quite satisfied to see all the nurses **** canned and replaced by illegal aliens because "nursing is a job Americans won't do"


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

The state is mostly responsible for the nursing shortage. They have students lined up for nursing here in NC, but the schools only accept limited numbers. Yet, at the same community colleges, hundreds can sign up to take crap like those ridiculous "Spanish for the Workplace" classes that teach you about five words, or even classes on how to take classes to develop your career.:001_huh:

They have known about the shortage for decades, but all the legislators want to do is "commission studies" and talk, when they could be expanding schools to meet the student demand.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

leland said:


> [/color]
> 
> You must be the type that puts your self first.
> 
> ...


My Beagle just deposited what looks to be 5 quarts of smelly urine on my white fluffy comforter. 
I going to change his name to Bob.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jrannis said:


> My Beagle just deposited what looks to be 5 quarts of smelly urine on my white fluffy comforter.


You should not have let his d ick slip out of your mouth.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> You should not have let his d ick slip out of your mouth.


OOHHH Bob... :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

This is getting nasty, funny, but nasty.:laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

leland said:


> ..........Ya can't have it BOTH ways ya know.


Sure he can. He can bounce up and down and claim Union solidarity, and how everyone should be paid Union wages, but god forbid if you ask him if he goes out of his way to hire a Union mechanic to work on his car, or hire a Union landscaping contractor and pay their wages.

Unfortunately, I must admit I used to think like him. Not as bad, but I did buy into the Union crap. When I first joined the Unions, I believed everything they said, made noise when I felt it necessary to promote the Union beliefs, and then I grew up and got smart. 

The Unions today are full of greedy hypocrites. 

They want it both ways, all for them and screw you.

Don't take this clown tooo seriously, he is a wannabe who never will be anything.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> I would imagine you would be quite satisfied to see all the nurses **** canned and replaced by illegal aliens because "nursing is a job Americans won't do"


You should start thinking on your own, rather than repeating extreme left wing nut propaganda.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Personally can't think of a nurse that can stand to be around for more than a few minuets. As a EMT I worked around them and they all seem to have personality disorders. The new ones have the best of intentons of "helping people" but they soon relize they are always subservient to the doctors and get bitter. Nurses are also one of the only professions that regularly "eat their own young" most older nurses tend to be very hard on the new ones and then the new nurses take it out on the rest of the support staff.
The worst words an EMT or Paramedic can hear at a accident seen is when someone come up and says "I'm a nurse, I'm taking charge". If a doctor arrives on a seen they will say "I'm a doctor, what can I do to help?".


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Sure he can. He can bounce up and down and claim Union solidarity, and how everyone should be paid Union wages, but god forbid if you ask him if he goes out of his way to hire a Union mechanic to work on his car, or hire a Union landscaping contractor and pay their wages.
> 
> Unfortunately, I must admit I used to think like him. Not as bad, but I did buy into the Union crap. When I first joined the Unions, I believed everything they said, made noise when I felt it necessary to promote the Union beliefs, and then I grew up and got smart.
> 
> ...


Yeah and I know exactly what type of person you are. Your one of those suburban git-bags who drive around in a spotless f-350 acting like the whole world is leaching off YOU. You puff your chest out and ware a scowl on your face all day looking down at everyone around you. Your a fake tough guy who really never proved anything to anyone.

In reality your a two-bit second class hack who fakes success in front of other like minded douchebags. Your a make pretend electrician at best.
If you are who I think you are then we both know it's true.




Dnkldorf said:


> You should start thinking on your own, rather than repeating extreme left wing nut propaganda.


Who's repeating propaganda??? The last dope who repeated that tired phrase was a democratic council person.

Unlike you and all the other scumbum's of your ilk, I don't vote blindly, you will vote for whatever dope your party tells you to vote for.
You must have a "W" sticker on the back of your truck.

http://www.philly.com/dailynews/col..._job_Americans__won_t_do__.html#axzz0qY5ENrXv 

If I remember correctly aren't you the champion supporter of the poor Illegal immigrant.

Now don't you have some 3/4'' pipe to kink and hack in.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I figured you started this thread in the hopes of starting an argument to get your blood pumping.

I felt like throwing you a bone this morning.

Looks like it worked OK to me.

Cheers


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Yeah and I know exactly what type of person you are. Your one of those suburban git-bags who drive around in a spotless f-350 acting like the whole world is leaching off YOU. You puff your chest out and ware a scowl on your face all day looking down at everyone around you. Your a fake tough guy who really never proved anything to anyone.
> 
> In reality your a two-bit second class hack who fakes success in front of other like minded douchebags. Your a make pretend electrician at best.
> If you are who I think you are then we both know it's true.



OK so you apparently do hire union labor for all your own needs.

If not Dnkldorf is right.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jrannis said:


> My Beagle just deposited what looks to be 5 quarts of smelly urine on my white fluffy comforter.


 :gun_bandana: That right there is the reason I will not let any animal's in my house.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> You should not have let his d ick slip out of your mouth.


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Your a make pretend electrician at best.


I will give you that +1:thumbsup:

I don't know the code throughly at all. I couldn't pass a 2 minute question test on my best day. 

I know what I know, and I try to stick with it.





slickvic277 said:


> Now don't you have some 3/4'' pipe to kink and hack in


Not till Tuesday. Waiting on a curb from Grainger, and the roofer.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> OK so you apparently do hire union labor for all your own needs.
> 
> If not Dnkldorf is right.



I do most things myself and yes when I do hire someone I hire union. My roofer, the concrete guy, and the people who installed my fence for me.

All union.

Although,
I give the kid down the street a couple bucks to cut my lawn so maybe that makes me a hypocrite after all:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> ..............Although,
> I give the kid down the street a couple bucks to cut my lawn so maybe that makes me a hypocrite after all:whistling2:



So the kid joins a Landscapers' Union, then demands a 10-spot, a 15-minute break, 1-hour lunch, paid vacation, health & dental & vision, PPE...............:laughing:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So the kid joins a Landscapers' Union, then demands a 10-spot, a 15-minute break, 1-hour lunch, paid vacation, health & dental & vision, PPE...............:laughing:


Landscapers Union?.....Around here I think you'd either need to know Spanish or Bosnian or whatever language they speak on the Ivory Coast to even apply.....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> You should not have let his d ick slip out of your mouth.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Yea sure union......I bet he goes to a Union Wallmart too.....LOL ...Union Pet groomer...Union barber.....LOL lOL lOL


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

leland said:


> ......Why they are in the business.
> 
> 
> Quite sad actually.
> ...


Aren't electricians in the field to safely bring electricity to people?

If we went on strike, the under educated children of New Orleans would not be able to receive their education in their new school. We would single handedly prevent another generation from breaking the cycle of ignorance and violence. 

Who knew?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I don't think it's unreasonable for them to fight for their ideal working conditions. At least they're working at all.
> 
> They're not indebted to the sick or weak.


They work 35 hours a week, making $35 an hour, +/- ?
Sounds tough, I'd strike too.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Aren't electricians in the field to safely bring electricity to people?
> 
> If we went on strike, the under educated children of New Orleans would not be able to receive their education in their new school. We would single handedly prevent another generation from breaking the cycle of ignorance and violence.
> 
> Who knew?


The reason the under-educated children of New Orleans are under-educated is because of the lack of parental involvement in their education. I am not picking on N.O.; It is the same everywhere in the public system. The parents expect the system to be a baby sitter.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Yea sure union......I bet he goes to a Union Wallmart too.....LOL ...Union Pet groomer...Union barber.....LOL lOL lOL


Nope don't shop at Walmart. Don't use a pet groomer (there for rich people) and I never heard of a union barber, although the neighborhood guy's around the corner from me do an excellent job. It's an old school barber shop complete with a hot shave done with a straight blade.:thumbsup:

Basically I go out of my way to buy American as much as I can, use local products and support local small businesses. All my friends that are in the trades are union so I use them for anything I may need. I do my grocery shopping at a union supermarket.

Sometimes it's hard to practice what you preach but I try the best I can.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> They work 35 hours a week, making $35 an hour, +/- ?
> Sounds tough, I'd strike too.



35 hours is part time for a nurse. I know nurses that double those hours regularly and are expected to do so. When did $35 become an outrageous amount of money? It's not like your living in the lap of luxury at that rate.
Seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Done lots of hospital work. Its not uncommon for nurses to be forced to work doubles ontop of having too many patients.

I saw the nicest nurse manager quit, because she was getting too much pressure from above to do nasty things, to perpetuate the deal. 

But of course, know-it-alls have seen a little bit and think they've seen it all.

Pulling wire is not like changing a dying man's diaper.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Good point. And when your dad is dying in the hospital you want the nurses to act like they get paid $200.00 an hour so what they make is actually reasonable.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

RIVETER said:


> Good point. And when your dad is dying in the hospital you want the nurses to act like they get paid $200.00 an hour so what they make is actually reasonable.


I still don't see what the big deal is.

They receive a higher education to get where they are, they have student loans, they have lives outside of tending to our societies' ill, what's wrong with them expecting proper compensation?

35 an hour?

My mother made over 80.00 an hour at Abington Hospital, and she wasn't even Union.

This attitude that they should simply be content with wiping an old person's ass is absurd.

A non-profit organization, as a business entity, is not meant to capitalize on the money they garner, but if you think your money doesn't go straight to over head first, to allow the paid staff to receive at least a liveable income, then you are most certainly naive.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

*How it works*


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> My mother made over 80.00 an hour at Abington Hospital, and she wasn't even Union.


I think she was fibbing to you ...........


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone that gets paid more than me is over paid.
Anyone that gets paid less than me is a slacker.
Anyone that is driving faster than me is a maniac.
Anyone that drives slower a moron. 
Anyone that weighs more is fat.
Anyone that weighs less is a rail.
Anyone with less hair is bald.
Anyone with more hair is a hippie.
Older is a codger.
Younger is a punk.
It's nice to be average.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Anyone that gets paid more than me is over paid.
> Anyone that gets paid less than me is a slacker.
> Anyone that is driving faster than me is a maniac.
> Anyone that drives slower a moron.
> ...



Yeah you got it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Old Saying... Those who can .. DO

Those who can't .. TEACH.

New Version... Those who can .. DO


Those who can't .. INSPECT.

:whistling2::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Those who can, work


Those who can't, unionize


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

What a dumbass......


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I think she was fibbing to you ...........


Why is that?

She's been in the industry for...$hit, over 30 years, and she worked primarily in the rehab clinic.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Why is that?
> 
> She's been in the industry for...$hit, over 30 years, and she worked primarily in the rehab clinic.


Because $80.00 per hour straight time sounds pretty unlikely.

80 x 40 x 52 = $166,400 which is pretty F-ing high for 40 hrs a week.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Because $80.00 per hour straight time sounds pretty unlikely.
> 
> 80 x 40 x 52 = $166,400 which is pretty F-ing high for 40 hrs a week.



It's not uncommon for a nurse to make that much. But it all depends on what type of nurse you are. A certified nurse anesthetist can make up to $180,000. They are RN's with more schooling behind them. They are advanced practice nurses. 

A certified midwife (which is an RN with advanced schooling) in NYC can make about $120,000.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> It's not uncommon for a nurse to make that much.


I bet it is very uncommon.





> But it all depends on what type of nurse you are. A certified nurse anesthetist can make up to $180,000. They are RN's with more schooling behind them. They are advanced practice nurses.
> 
> A certified midwife (which is an RN with advanced schooling) in NYC can make about $120,000.


NYC is a far cry from New Orleans

I will still be doubtful of $80 per hour for any nurse in New Orleans.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> It's not uncommon for a nurse to make that much. But it all depends on what type of nurse you are. A certified nurse anesthetist can make up to $180,000. They are RN's with more schooling behind them. They are advanced practice nurses.
> 
> A certified midwife (which is an RN with advanced schooling) in NYC can make about $120,000.


My wife is a nurse, and while she doesn't make that much, but she has OR nurse friends who make in the 70-80 dollar an hour range. I know it's certainly well within the realm of possibility. Mind you, this is union work also. :laughing::laughing: My wife has made in the 60's on many jobs, and that was for not working too terribly hard.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Well I checked an online salary calculator and there was 20K difference in midwife salary between NOLA and NYNY. And even in NY is was around 110,000 per year.

I guess anything is possible but 80 per hr sounds a but fishy to me.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I guess anything is possible but 80 per hr sounds a but fishy to me.


Bob, I'm sure the overtime would make our heads spin, and I know there is tons of OT for the specialty nurses. The nurse anesthitists are the ones making above and beyond the other nurses. 6years of schools, and lots more OJT. 

Their wage is a reflection of where we, our society, place our priorities.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> I bet it is very uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm from Philly, and I said she was a nurse at Abington Hospital, which Slickvic would be familiar with.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

A nurse's pay is dependent on the specific situation and may sound like a lot until you know all the facts. A customer of mine is a nurse anesthitist and he makes $110.00 per hour. The catch is he has to carry his own malpractice insurance and those premiums run $35k a year. Also, he rarely gets 35 hours a week. So sure, he might gross $170k but after the insurance premium its more like $135k. My wife is an audiologist and we have a lot of friends in the medical profession as well and just about all of them believe they should be making more money. I think thats true of just about any line of work. I rarely hear of anybody saying, "ya, I make plenty of money". My wife has 8 years of school and DR. in front of her name but she'll never make what our former babysitter does as an OB/Gyn nurse working 30 hours a week for $60 an hour in Denver.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I'm from Philly, and I said she was a nurse at Abington Hospital, which Slickvic would be familiar with.



Abington is considered one of the top Hospitals in the state. It's right out side Philadelphia, the whole region is basically a center for health care.
As far as the rates concerned, I know some of the specialty nurses and those that are RN's with BSN's are making a really good living. Standard rates are as high as $50 per hour and shifts paying double time are common. Hell my mother-in-law is a retired nurse and has a "part time retiree" job that pays 65k a year.

I know the techs don't make much but RN's do pretty well and they should, especially what is demanded from them.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A friend from high school is a nurse and makes between 80-100 an hour, plus OT they work several weeks at a time straight through (7 days a week) she travels the country and has worked overseas. She works at hospitals were the nurses are on strike, stays at the hospital, works 8-10 months a year for the last several years.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

My wife earns every penny she makes...You really think the doctors take care of the patients...? Its all the nurses and techs. God forbid a new doctor comes on deck.....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

amptech said:


> A nurse's pay is dependent on the specific situation and may sound like a lot until you know all the facts. A customer of mine is a nurse anesthitist and he makes $110.00 per hour. The catch is he has to carry his own malpractice insurance and those premiums run $35k a year. Also, he rarely gets 35 hours a week. So sure, he might gross $170k but after the insurance premium its more like $135k. My wife is an audiologist and we have a lot of friends in the medical profession as well and just about all of them believe they should be making more money. I think thats true of just about any line of work. I rarely hear of anybody saying, "ya, I make plenty of money". My wife has 8 years of school and DR. in front of her name but she'll never make what our former babysitter does as an OB/Gyn nurse working 30 hours a week for $60 an hour in Denver.


Interesting to think what we as contractors charge as our shop rate. Some here have very little formal education an just a small amount of voc-tech training and bill $60 to $150 an hour.

Is the average overhead here somewhere around 20%?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Nurses=BitchesX10
At least the one I just finished a major addition remodel for. Boy do I hope somebody spills Aids on her. :blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Nurses=BitchesX10
> At least the one I just finished a major addition remodel for. Boy do I hope somebody spills Aids on her. :blink:


It has been my experience that people are people be it state to state, country to country or profession to profession, there are good and bad, bitches and saints, cheap skates and big spenders. Basically being nice comes natural you have to work at being an asshole.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> All my friends that are in the trades are union so I use them for anything I may need.
> Sometimes it's hard to _practice what you preach_ but I try the best I can.


So you DON"T pay Union contractors like you said earlier.




slickvic277 said:


> I do most things myself and yes when I do hire someone I hire union. My roofer, the concrete guy, and the people who installed my fence for me.
> 
> All union.


There is a big difference between paying your Union buddy cash on the cheap to fix your roof, and hiring a Union Contractor and having him send your buddy over at his rate.

Preach on !


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

brian john said:


> It has been my experience that people are people be it state to state, country to country or profession to profession, there are good and bad, bitches and saints, cheap skates and big spenders. Basically being nice comes natural you have to work at being an asshole.


I ain't buying it! :no: :laughing:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I ain't buying it! :no: :laughing:


I never read the post asking you for any payment.I would have to agree that it appears you go out of your way to try and present to the viewers on this board that you are hateful,mean and evil at heart on certain issues but to me it looks fake.Now think real hard and please try to be polite.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> I never read the post asking you for any payment.I would have to agree that it appears you go out of your way to try and present to the viewers on this board that you are hateful,mean and evil at heart on certain issues but to me it looks fake.Now think real hard and please try to be polite.


I didn't see that at all. I see it as his view is some people are born asshøles.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I didn't see that at all. I see it as his view is some people are born asshøles.


So wishing someone would spill aids on a former customer (death sentence) is not ill will in YOUR OPINION???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> So wishing someone would spill aids on a former customer (death sentence) is not ill will in YOUR OPINION???



How do you go from "Basically being nice comes natural you have to work at being an asshole." to "wishing someone would spill aids on a former customer" ??? :001_huh:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> I never read the post asking you for any payment.I would have to agree that it appears you go out of your way to try and present to the viewers on this board that you are hateful,mean and evil at heart on certain issues but to me it looks fake.Now think real hard and please try to be polite.


I never pointed at anyone only a statement about people in general.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> So wishing someone would spill aids on a former customer (death sentence) is not ill will in YOUR OPINION???


Oh we all know at least one person that justifiable homicide seems a reasonable defense.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> So wishing someone would spill aids on a former customer (death sentence) is not ill will in YOUR OPINION???


where was that stated in any of the previous statements????? you are a jackass


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

bduerler said:


> where was that stated in any of the previous statements????? you are a jackass


Not sure about his relationship to a donkey but following his post he does come across as a few French Fries short of a Happy Meal!


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

bduerler said:


> where was that stated in any of the previous statements????? you are a jackass





electricmanscott said:


> Nurses=BitchesX10
> At least the one I just finished a major addition remodel for. Boy do I hope somebody spills Aids on her. :blink:



I believe he was referring to the post electricmanscott made... :thumbup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris21 said:


> I believe he was referring to the post electricmanscott made... :thumbup:


Said it. Mean it. Whopeedee do. :thumbsup: BTW, no need to be so formal, Scott will do. 



Brother Noah said:


> .I would have to agree that it appears you go out of your way to try and present to the viewers on this board that you are hateful,mean and evil at heart on certain issues but to me it looks fake.Now think real hard and please try to be polite.



There is no bigger "Fake" on this board than you. At least be honest about it.


Noah, were you not hugged as a child? :wacko:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> There is no bigger "Fake" on this board than you. At least be honest about it.


I'd rather hang with a phony peacemaker, than a true-blue douchebag like you.

________________________
:2guns: Pickin' scabs off my wife 
Electric spam scott


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Said it. Mean it. Whopeedee do. :thumbsup: BTW, no need to be so formal, Scott will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After all we have been through and now you put on this act, whats up? The rants and raves and now you even hint at desires to get a hug from me. Ah you are so nice, no really you should not have.It is but ashame this time and effort being wasted on hate instead of trying to help our fellow mankind,WHY? Now with your post of wishing harm come to your former customer could be construed as mother issues, I just think it is an attempt to impress.Brian John I do understand that my post sometimes are confusing but I never directed any ill will your way, I do like fry's and I have the twinky mobile on speed dial.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> After all we have been through and now you put on this act, whats up? The rants and raves and now you even hint at desires to get a hug from me. Ah you are so nice, no really you should not have.It is but ashame this time and effort being wasted on hate instead of trying to help our fellow mankind,WHY? Now with your post of wishing harm come to your former customer could be construed as mother issues, I just think it is an attempt to impress.Brian John I do understand that my post sometimes are confusing but I never directed any ill will your way, I do like fry's and I have the twinky mobile on speed dial.


Noah you remind me of the very first JW I was paired up with......long haired bearded dude that would give you the shirt off his back. This guy was so laid back that he would burn incense on the jobsite...no ****, my first day and I'm helping this guy feed wire in pole lights with Nag Champa burning and plumbers etc. looking at us like were nuts....then one day he came into work with a black eye and swollen nose...Apparently he got a wild hair and decided to enter in a tough man competition over the weekend...he won. We all figured that being nice to everyone no matter what has it's limits......Just wondering if you "snap" and have found an outlet also?......


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I'd rather hang with a phony peacemaker, than a true-blue douchebag like you.
> 
> ________________________
> :2guns: Pickin' scabs off my wife
> Electric spam scott


----------



## minibdr (Nov 11, 2009)

Bob Badger 
No Thanks

 

Join Date: Apr 2009
Location: South Eastern MA
Posts: 4,217 










Quote:
Originally Posted by *drsparky*  
_Anyone that gets paid more than me is over paid.
Anyone that gets paid less than me is a slacker.
Anyone that is driving faster than me is a maniac.
Anyone that drives slower a moron. 
Anyone that weighs more is fat.
Anyone that weighs less is a rail.
Anyone with less hair is bald.
Anyone with more hair is a hippie.
Older is a codger.
Younger is a punk.
It's nice to be average._


Yeah you got it. 
Because I`m a miserable rat bastard


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> I believe he was referring to the post electricmanscott made... :thumbup:


ok then well if thats the case i see that i am in the wrong and i apologize i didnt see that post


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Widestance_Politics said:


> Noah you remind me of the very first JW I was paired up with......long haired bearded dude that would give you the shirt off his back. This guy was so laid back that he would burn incense on the jobsite...no ****, my first day and I'm helping this guy feed wire in pole lights with Nag Champa burning and plumbers etc. looking at us like were nuts....then one day he came into work with a black eye and swollen nose...Apparently he got a wild hair and decided to enter in a tough man competition over the weekend...he won. We all figured that being nice to everyone no matter what has it's limits......Just wondering if you "snap" and have found an outlet also?......


Do you know me? No beard or incense but the hair is longer than some. The whole family has been involved in Boxing for 30+ years. No toughman but I can hold my on if needed.I have tried hard to have good attitude in my post but there are some that refuse to grow up and bury their biased slant on life, opting for name calling taunts I remember in my childhood. I try to attribute it to fears and phobias but sometimes there are those that just try so hard and make so much effort to be mean(WHY)


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> Do you know me? No beard or incense but the hair is longer than some. The whole family has been involved in Boxing for 30+ years. No toughman but I can hold my on if needed.I have tried hard to have good attitude in my post but there are some that refuse to grow up and bury their biased slant on life, opting for name calling taunts I remember in my childhood. I try to attribute it to fears and phobias but sometimes there are those that just try so hard and make so much effort to be mean(WHY)


You know what beats a black-belt?....a gun belt....


****** Bulger


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> Do you know me? No beard or incense but the hair is longer than some. The whole family has been involved in Boxing for 30+ years. No toughman but I can hold my on if needed.I have tried hard to have good attitude in my post but there are some that refuse to grow up and bury their biased slant on life, opting for name calling taunts I remember in my childhood. I try to attribute it to fears and phobias but sometimes there are those that just try so hard and make so much effort to be mean(WHY)



_I'd like to build the world a home
And furnish it with love
Grow apple trees and honey bees
And snow-white turtle doves_​


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> _I'd like to build the world a home_
> 
> _And furnish it with love_
> _Grow apple trees and honey bees_
> ...


 
You too? Weird.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> there are some that refuse to grow up and bury their biased slant on life,


 
More fakery from the head faker. YOU are the one with the biased slant on life. :yes:

If nothing else, at least be honest.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> _I'd like to build the world a home
> And furnish it with love
> Grow apple trees and honey bees
> And snow-white turtle doves_​


You got a Coke? I am thirsty


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> More fakery from the head faker. YOU are the one with the biased slant on life. :yes:
> 
> If nothing else, at least be honest.


Once again you are just too sweet, I only wished you would not try so hard to woo me, I do not go that way.I look forward to your breakout party.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

brian john said:


> You got a Coke? I am thirsty


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

So what about that World Cup thing going on. I hear the North Koreans were even cheering out loud....


----------

